# Pyestock - a resumption of testing on site?



## TeeJF (Aug 8, 2011)

Tonto and I just happened to be wandering along the perimeter fence of Pyestock this morning, as you do  and we came to a place where there was a hole in the fence only to find a fluorescent "secca" and a policeman standing there clearly watching the gap for potential intruders. On our way back to where we parked the car there was the unmistakable sound of a very large jet being run at steady revs somewhere off in the direction of the test cells. Whilst I obviously can't be certain what it was it defo sounded aero engine. Does this mean they are testing stuff there again I wonder?


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 8, 2011)

Sigma & QinetiQ still have live buildings onsite, didn't think they were any more than 'offices' though but I could be wrong...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 8, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Sigma & QinetiQ still have live buildings onsite, didn't think they were any more than 'offices' though but I could be wrong...


If they're offices they have just fitted a serious Ventaxia!


----------



## mookster (Aug 9, 2011)

The buildings on the north edge of the site are all still active, and one, the Anechoic Facility is still used to test Turbines


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 9, 2011)

mookster said:


> The buildings on the north edge of the site are all still active, and one, the Anechoic Facility is still used to test Turbines



Cheers Mookster, that'll be it then because the noise was up in that top corner of the site. There were also a couple of big flat bed trucks rocked up and went in, and the police presence was very obvious. Someone else said he thought that was probably because the metal thieving pykeys will have been in over the weekend.


----------



## nelly (Aug 10, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Someone else said he thought that was probably because the metal thieving pykeys will have been in over the weekend.



Apart from the obviously stupidly heavy machinery, I didn't think there was much more left for them to rob?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 10, 2011)

Not ever having got into Pyestock I can't comment on the metal stakes though I had always assumed that the site was really quite pristine, graffiti asid, from what I'd read and that the pykeys hadn't even started yet. This was our first attempt and the way the secca and the accompanying plod were behaving you'd think it was a top secret military base. 

We were in hysterics when the plod fell down the slope - he was trying ever so hard to be quiet incase we went to the gap in the fence.


----------

